# West End Galveston Surf 8/2



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Water was way clear. Not quite gin clear yet, but itâ€™ll be there by the weekend. Getting too clear for trout in my opinion. Had two blow ups and hook ups before light, pulled off. Around 6:45 switched to a Soft Dine and stuck tie for my PB, which made it worth the drive. Back to topwaters at 7:30, caught three undersized fish. Could have probably scratched a couple keepers but had to head to the office.


----------



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice trout!


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Awesome! Est length & weight?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going. I would say that was worth the trip.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful catch!


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

61Bubbletop said:


> Awesome! Est length & weight?


26.75â€ 6.25lb on the boga. Seemed a lot bigger when it was on the line! Still pretty excited about it!


----------



## DUKFVR2 (Sep 12, 2018)

fishcatchr said:


> 26.75â€ 6.25lb on the boga. Seemed a lot bigger when it was on the line! Still pretty excited about it!


Congrats on a nice fish!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice fish!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done!


----------

